# Why does second monitor display larger images?



## kcwallace

Hi,

I am trying to work with two monitors connected to one computer. They are both working fine, but screen 2 displays much larger images and icons than screen 1.

This means that when I drag a window from screen 1 to 2 it is too big to fit the screen, and I cannot access all the information I need. I have tried adjusting the size of the window but it does not make a difference.

Does anyone know how I can make both monitors display the same size icons/windows? 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Aastii

1 has a lower resolution than the other.

Assuming you are on Vista or 7, right click your desktop and click personalize. Click display settings and change the resolution of both monitors to the highest they can support. If 1 supports higher resolution than the other, but you want them both the same, just set the 1 with the lower native resolution to the highest value, and the other to whatever value the other one has


----------



## Drenlin

^ That

They need to be the same aspect ratio, though...I had some problems with that. (4:3 CRT and a 5:4 LCD)


----------

